# Old Taurus cleaning



## lowendrider (Dec 15, 2013)

I inherited an old Taurus model 82 from my grandpa when he passed away about 12 years ago. I don't know exactly what year, haven't tried to run the serial #. I'm guessing its an 80's gun, it has the hammer mounted firing pin. Anyways, I've never fired the gun. When he passed my parents were needing a gun for my mom to keep at home so I just told them to hang on to it for that purpose. Its been sitting in the nightstand every since. I mentioned to my mom they should look for her something new, because I want to start shooting this old wheel gun myself!

Now the question...I took a peek at it the other day and aside from looking pretty dusty and dirty, it appears to be in good mechanical condition. Would it hurt anything if I just took off the cover plate and sprayed it down with some gunscrubber, add a little lube, clean the rest and proceed? Or should I just give it a general cleaning and leave it at that? Dont' want to completely disassemble but thought it might be a good idea to at least take the cover off and have a look..any thoughts?


----------

